# perma-culture



## 0llie (Sep 29, 2011)

i was wondering if anyone knows any info or good links for perma-cult
thanks. spazz


----------



## fr33rang3r (Sep 29, 2011)

if you do torrents then there's a bunch of free info out there already packaged for you. pm me and i'll try to hook you up with the infos.

(i'm assuming you mean the agri-cultural movement)


----------

